# Hi 👋



## CupCake522 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi to everyone I am 5 months divorce although I separated from my ex husband a year ago . I have just started dating interracial and have met a great man . Looking forward to new experience with him and enjoying life again . Prior to meeting him I work on myself got into counseling and I’m feeling my best and I am in a good place . I am anticipating and planning dates with my new man during this covid 19 and once the state ban is lifted hopefully on May 28 20 we can spend some quality time together 😁


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome CupCake - glad that you have moved on. I'm sure your experiences can help folks here!


----------



## CupCake522 (Mar 24, 2013)

jlg07 said:


> Welcome CupCake - glad that you have moved on. I'm sure your experiences can help folks here!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome back @CupCake522 .

Hope things are going your way, sounds good.

What caused your M to crumble? Maybe info can be helpful to others that may be going through similar.

Only if you're comfortable sharing.


----------



## CupCake522 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Welcome back @CupCake522 .
> 
> Hope things are going your way, sounds good.
> 
> ...


I don’t mind sharing I had been with my husband over 30 years we were middle school girlfriend n boyfriend and got married after high school . i just grew apart from him and realize that he was nOTBLBK who I wanted to spend my life with anymore . I got healthy and found myself literally doing everything .My husband work but our interest changed , he was always tired and we did do date night , sex was great, but I just fell out of love with him and didn’t think it was fare to either one of us .Marriage started to be a choir instead of a blessing and his excuse was I am tired when I get home and my response was hell I am tired too I work 40 hours a week like you do and still find time to cook , clean, and everything else while you relax and watch esp. So instead of cheating on him I ask him for a divorce and finally it was finalized in December although he caught it all the way and still wants to date .


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

